
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
xtracto
Location: México (UTC -5)

Remote: YES, ONLY REMOTE

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Backend and Ops, Managing, Lead, Architecture.

Fluent: Ruby, Java, C, Shell Scripting (Linux Bash), AWS (Lambdas, EFS, SQS

Have worked with: ActionScript, C#, C++, Javascript, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL
and MS SQL server), PHP, Python. Assembler (80x86), ... among others that
escape me.

Résumé/CV: [http://godinez.soy/about-me/](http://godinez.soy/about-me/)

Email: xtracto@forward.cat

I have plenty of experience in Backend and DevOps development. I have some
experience with FrontEnd (don't do CSS very well nonetheless). I am a Senior
Software Engineer, who has lead teams of 10+ people. I also have a PhD, and in
my yers Academia life I gave courses to PhD and BSc students. I know very well
the needed process of developing "real world" production software (being owner
of your product's stack, for the long term, building scalable and highly
available applications): Good git, code review practices, CI, CD, Dockers. I
also am quite versed in AWS cloud services, having personally dealt with EC2,
S3, EFS, SQS, Beanstalk, Lambda, EMS (Hadoop and Spark), CloudTrail, etc.

Right now I am Director of Engineering at a 80+ person startup, directing a
team of 15+ technical people. I am very happy with my current gig, but also am
looking for an interesting opportunity of REMOTE work, with an exciting
technology and the right compensation setup.

------
grizzles
I'm looking for a new project to sink my teeth into. I'm keen to see what's
out there. I like working with teams, or lone wolfing it is fine too.

Location: Australia (I'm an expat w/American accent, so no comms problems)
Remote: Yes/preferred Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but yes for the right
project or a really nice destination. Key Skills: Product Design, Creative
Solutions, Business Empathy

Bias: To me work means basically repeating something someone else did. In the
subdomains of CS that I know, I can probably help you do the cutting edge of
whatever that is. Then there is research, which is a risk taking activity. I
can help you do that well too.

This curious cat is a proponent of design thinking, which I define as looking
at the local unique aspects of any given problem and leveraging those
characteristics to deliver something really good.

Technologies: Stats, Decision Theory, Machine Learning Languages: Javascript,
Java, Python, SQL, etc Frameworks: Cassandra, Spark, AWS, Hbase, d3.js,
HTML5+CSS, android, node.js, React, many others Tools: Ansible, Docker,
Puppet, Chef, Linux Technologies/FileFormats: ETL & analysis from Cerner
Millenium's CCL, Illumina's FASTA, FASTQ, DICOM, XDF

Resume/CV: Just hit me up for it please. Email: eric@gregarious.com.au

------
_sdegutis
Location: Chicago (suburbs)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Node.js, JavaScript (~ES2015), jQuery,
React, Vue.js, TypeScript, Express.js, Swift, macOS, iOS, REST APIs, MongoDB,
Postgres, HTML5, Less/CSS, Git

Portfolio: [https://sdegutis.com/](https://sdegutis.com/)

Resume: [https://sdegutis.com/Resume-
StevenDegutis.pdf](https://sdegutis.com/Resume-StevenDegutis.pdf)

Email: sbdegutis+hnw@gmail.com

------
fnbr
Location: Edmonton, Canada, but looking to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, particularly to the Bay Area, or NYC. I'm a Canadian
citizen so I can easily get a TN-1 visa.

Technologies: Python (sklearn, Numpy, Pandas, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Keras), R,
SQL, Javascript, C++

Resume: [https://finbarr.ca/cv.pdf](https://finbarr.ca/cv.pdf)

Email: finbarrtimbers [a-t] gmail [d-o-t] com

I'm currently working as a data scientist/ML Engineer for a consulting firm in
Canada. My job is focused on developing machine learning proof-of-concepts for
small and medium size companies, and then handing that off to the client's
team so that they can maintain & develop the product without our help.

Lately, I've been focused on image recognition and NLP problems. I'm a
coauthor on several published papers using NLP in an applied setting, which
you can see on [https://finbarr.ca/dedup](https://finbarr.ca/dedup).

I'm looking for a ML Engineer role with a small or medium sized company where
I can help develop and scale the product. I'm more interested in solving
difficult problems than the particular industries, technologies, or techniques
used.

------
m0nhawk
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Canada preferred

Technologies: Programming Languages: Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram Mathematica;
OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; data: MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch-LogStash-
Kibana, InfluxDB; etc: Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES, S3...) stack, ETL, data
analysis, data science, data visualization, data manipulation (Python pandas,
R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/e9uJ2OqHYDj107D](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/e9uJ2OqHYDj107D)

Email: me@andrewpro.me

References:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/QPbih4lyBvmyMbW](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/QPbih4lyBvmyMbW)

Data Scientist with a M.S. in Physics and strong math background, statistics
and data analysis. Passionate on finding business insights from the raw data.
Experienced with a few programming languages (including C++, Python, R and
MATLAB) and SQL databases.

Started as a freelance Data Scientist, I've moved to remote job and now
seeking for a full-time position abroad (somewhere in the USA, New York
preferably or Canada).

------
m0nhawk
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Canada preferred

Technologies: Programming Languages: Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram Mathematica;
OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; data: MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch-LogStash-
Kibana, InfluxDB; etc: Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES, S3...) stack, ETL, data
analysis, data science, data visualization, data manipulation (Python pandas,
R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience.

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/QPbih4lyBvmyMbW](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/QPbih4lyBvmyMbW)

Email: me@andrewpro.me

References:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/e9uJ2OqHYDj107D](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/e9uJ2OqHYDj107D)

Data Scientist with a M.S. in Physics and strong math background, statistics
and data analysis. Passionate on finding business insights from the raw data.
Experienced with a few programming languages (including C++, Python, R and
MATLAB) and SQL databases.

Started as a freelance Data Scientist, I've moved to remote job and now
seeking for a full-time position abroad (somewhere in the USA, New York
preferably or Canada).

------
codez
==============================

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, CSS, SASS/SCSS,
Stylus, Less, Webpack 1/2, HTML, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP,
Flux, SVG etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

===============================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity(preferably freelance/contract atm) Check out my code/site and hope
to hear from you. Don't hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

------
fidz

        Location: Indonesia
        Remote: Flexible
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Java, Mobile Xamarin Android (MvvmCross)
        Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mufid
        Email: d2F6YUBmYXN0bWFpbC5qcA== (base64 encoded. decode it by pasting it into base64 decoder)
    

I design platform-agnostic software, construct software, help people write
software better and more effective. It is very thrilling for me to build high
performance, maintainable, and scalable software. I've worked on high traffic
systems with $1B+ monthly revenue and maintaining it at very high uptime.

Time wise, my experiences include 5+ years software development and leading a
team in various platform. My experience fields include Fleet Management
software, geography mapping, remote device tracking, credit card payment, SEA
payment, commerce (promotion, discount, voucher).

In my spare time, i love to leverage developer communities by sharing some
insights. You can see my talks here: speakerdeck.com/mufid.

I open to any new opportunity, including going abroad (I need visa sponsor to
work outside).

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
lybron
Location: Barbados

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (worldwide, sponsorship required)

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, AngularJS, React, HTML, CSS, Ruby on Rails,
Python (data science, machine learning, computer vision), C++ (sensor fusion),
currently studying in the self-driving cars field

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/884cqcjwm2fb444/Resume%20-%20curre...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/884cqcjwm2fb444/Resume%20-%20current.pdf?dl=0)

Email: lybronsobers[at]icloud[dot]com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/lybron](https://linkedin.com/in/lybron)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lybron](https://github.com/lybron)

Bio: For the past three years I served as CTO of a small startup in the
healthcare space. I have 5 years iOS development experience (Objective-C and
Swift), and full stack experience using AngularJS/HTML/CSS, and I have entry-
level knowledge of Python for deep learning, data science and computer vision.
Available to start immediately.

------
alexeyzab
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, other FP languages like Scala and Clojure. Open
to learning whatever is necessary to get the job done.

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@alexeyzabelin.com

Self-taught dev looking for an entry-level job. I've mentioned the
technologies I'd like to work with, but I am also open to other ones since I
learn fast. I have a blog over at
[https://alexeyzabelin.com](https://alexeyzabelin.com), check out my post
about using Type Families in Haskell to build an API wrapper:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/haskell-api-
wrapper](https://alexeyzabelin.com/haskell-api-wrapper). I also contribute to
open source, check out my GitHub profile:
[https://github.com/alexeyzab](https://github.com/alexeyzab).

------
iamspoilt
Location: Dubai, UAE (Moving to Canada by December 2017 as I got my PR)

Remote: Yes (till Dec 2017)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, DRF, MySQL, AWS (EC2, S3, ELB), Docker, nginx,
HAProxy, Kafka, RabbitMQ, Redis, Celery and many more.

Résumé/CV: [http://mrafayaleem.com/static_files/mrafayaleem-
resume.pdf](http://mrafayaleem.com/static_files/mrafayaleem-resume.pdf)

Email: mrafayaleem@gmail.com

Currently employed as a Software Engineer at OLX in Dubai. Recently got my PR
for Canada and planning to move by December this year. Have been working in
tightly knit product driven teams for the past 3 years. I am also very
comfortable with debugging and tweaking infrastructure issues. Read my blog
post on how I managed to do an A/B test for our payment gateway using HAProxy:
[https://hackernoon.com/a-b-testing-our-way-to-a-better-
payme...](https://hackernoon.com/a-b-testing-our-way-to-a-better-payment-
gateway-d291b86dd74b#.pqrbvq5sl)

------
Jemmeh
Location: Cleveland, TN, USA / Chattanooga, TN area

Remote: Yes - Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes - Only to Freemont/SF Bay Area

Technologies: VB.NET, SQL, ASP Classic, VBScript, Javascript, JQuery,
HTML/CSS, XML, Auto Hot Keys, UX/UI, Video Editing/Creation, BB Flashback
Video Editor, After Effects, Photoshop

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g9XolfP2bJbkTFFynsWhnujJ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g9XolfP2bJbkTFFynsWhnujJSRNk22WWydI_glXA3tQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: thejemmeh@gmail.com

\----------------

Hello! I have been developing software the past 5 years and have also created
multiple programming tutorial videos and writings. Listed tech is what I
worked with most but I’m always willing to learn more. I have worked remote
tech support before and I’d really love to work remote again. While not my
primary focus, my artistic background and love for design helps me create
better UX when bringing new programs to life.

\----------------

------
shabeyyub
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially to Montreal, Canada, already have a
working holidays VISA)

Technologies: Python, Tensorflow, Numpy, GANs, OCaml, Unity, C++, JS, Solidity
(Ethereum)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2izo6emjgpnzk2z/eyyub_sari_ml_resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2izo6emjgpnzk2z/eyyub_sari_ml_resume2.pdf)

Email: eyyub[dot]sari[at]epitech[dot]eu

Github: [https://github.com/Eyyub](https://github.com/Eyyub)

Medium: [https://medium.com/@eyyubsari](https://medium.com/@eyyubsari)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eyyub/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eyyub/)

I'm looking for a paid remote part-time internship, 3 days a week (Monday to
Wednesday), September 2017 to February 2018.

Interested in FP, ML, AR/VR, Blockchain tech.

Also seeking a 6 months internship in Montreal, Canada (starting around March
2018)

------
dhanush
Location: Bangalore, India (UTC +530)

Remote: Yes (I have previous remote experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Postgres, Redis, Kafka, AWS, Terraform, Docker

Resume: [http://bit.ly/indradhanush_resume](http://bit.ly/indradhanush_resume)

Email: indradhanush.gupta@gmail.com

I recently finished my batch at the Recurse Center (formerly Hacker School), a
twelve week self directed programmer's retreat focussed on becoming a better
programmer. During my batch I wanted to learn about operating systems and
distributed systems and built a toy UNIX shell in C from scratch and started
implementing Raft, a distributed consensus protocol in Erlang.

Prior to this, I have worked for three years at an online payments startup
where I worked across the entire backend codebase and spent a significant time
working on the infrastructure team. I worked with: Python, Golang, AWS,
Terraform and Docker. I enjoy designing and implementing fault tolerant
systems and try to keep my programs small and concise, since I believe in the
philosophy of less is more.

I have previous remote experience when I worked on my Google Summer of Code
project in 2014. While I worked from my home in India, my mentor was situated
half way across the world in Brazil. I was able to successfully use the
project mailing list and IRC channel for all project related discussions.

Blog:
[https://indradhanush.github.io/blog](https://indradhanush.github.io/blog)

Github: [https://github.com/indradhanush](https://github.com/indradhanush)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/indradhanush92](https://twitter.com/indradhanush92)

------
TeeJay942

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Xcode, Sketch, Git
      Résumé/CV: Will provide upon email request
      Email: tcjohns87 (at) gmail (dot) com
    

I'm an iOS developer with over 2.5 years of experience in Swift. I began my
career as a CPA and spent 5 years working in fast-paced, deadline-driven
environments at 2 of the large public accounting firms (last promotion was to
manager).

As a large part of my transition to iOS development, I built the iOS app
Routinist, which helps you achieve goals and build habits by scheduling them
into your daily routines. Since April 2016, Routinist has 70k downloads, 720k
sessions, and 7.5k monthly active users. Through the process of building this
app and 33 App Store releases, I’ve learned much about coding, user
experience, design, marketing, and business.

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, network programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0..).

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.

------
tplick
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, jQuery, AWS (EC2, S3,
ELB), OCaml, Docker, and many more

Résumé:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/tplick](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/tplick)

Email: tomplick AT gmail.com

I have worked at Philly-area tech startups for four years. I am currently
employed (I haven't put my current job on that SO resume yet) but I am open to
hearing about new opportunities, preferably remote positions. I spend a lot of
my spare time on [https://new.amecy.com/](https://new.amecy.com/) , a site for
turn-based board games. (If you play chess, check out the tactics trainer at
[https://new.amecy.com/main/checkmate](https://new.amecy.com/main/checkmate)
.)

------
excursus
Location: Romania

Remote: Yes (preferred). I have worked since 2007 from Europe, with companies
in Australia and the USA, so I have experience in remote working arrangements.

Willing to relocate: Not at this stage, but if the offer is really good, then
yes.

Technologies: SQL (Oracle, SQLServer, PostgreSQL, MySQL), C# .NET, Web
Services (SOAP, REST), AngularJS, JQuery, JavaScript, Windows, Linux, Unix,
CSS, HTML, ... (and more)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ntoro8ozmk3s9w2/cv_full_ep_sep_201...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ntoro8ozmk3s9w2/cv_full_ep_sep_2017.pdf?dl=0)

Email: peter@peterabolins.com

I am currently employed as a software engineer in a 9-5 situation. I am
looking for something part-time, with a view towards full time, which can be
done remotely. I speak three languages (Swedish, English, Latvian) and am
learning a fourth (Romanian).

------
cookiecaper

      Location: Orlando, FL
    

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred but not _necessarily_ a hard requirement.
Remote worker most of my career. Would need a very compelling offer to go non-
remote.

    
    
      Willing to relocate: Only to SLC or KCK.
    
      Technologies: Most recently: Haxe, JavaScript, OpenFL. Many others; see resume.
    

Résumé/CV: [http://jeffcook.io](http://jeffcook.io)

    
    
      Email: hn@jeffcook.io
    

\-----

Lots of experience, HN user for 3,330 days. Somehow haven't been banned yet
despite frequent affronts to SV orthodoxy. Patches have been accepted upstream
into the Linux kernel, WINE, and other prominent projects. See jeffcook.io for
further discussion.

Casually looking, just putting feelers out. Frankly more interested in an
investment/partnership arrangement (that includes a salary >= $150k +
benefits; I'm supporting a large family and cannot entertain equity-only
offers) than traditional employment, but may accept a good full-time position.
Entrepreneurial with leadership experience.

Highlighted skills, used extensively in the last few months:

* Haxe and OpenFL. Working on a large project that uses this now. I believe it will be the biggest OpenFL project to date, and has involved a lot of hacking on the OpenFL internals.

* Sane Docker/Kubernetes, especially when _not_ to use it.

* Sysadmin, database management, monitoring, KVM, etc.

* node.js scripting and applications.

* Non-production experimentation with Dart scripting and applications.

My main side project right now is distributed, anonymous message delivery
system that runs in-browser over WebRTC. Similar vein of dat, camlistore,
scuttlebutt. Still early stages, no working demo. Would be interested in
discussing funding, though I currently do not have a real business plan.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap, React,
React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark,
TensorFlow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
fazalsa1
Location: Toronto Remote: Willing Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
C/C++, Java, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Verilog HDL, Keras, TensorFlow,
OpenGL, Node.js, Computer Architecture, Distributed Systems, Machine Learning,
Operating Systems. Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cJAxAVm5wRalRmUXVwS1hsTEE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cJAxAVm5wRalRmUXVwS1hsTEE/view?usp=sharing)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/salman-
fazal-217197b6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/salman-fazal-217197b6/)

Email: salman.fazal@mail.utoronto.ca

New Graduate from University of Toronto, fast learner. Willing to work
backend/full stack. Interested in distributed systems, machine learning and
computer architecture.

------
pixelmonk
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, Node, React, Haskell, Devops

Portfolio/CV: www.bolton.bio

Email: neill@bolton.bio

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, and serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool stuff
with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
bg11

      Location:  San Francisco Bay Area, United States
      Remote:  Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, preferably in the western part of the United States.
      Technologies:  JavaScript, React, AngularJS, Node, Express, SQL, Sequelize, MongoDB, Mongoose, HTML, CSS, jQuery, NPM, Git, Webpack, Grunt, Mocha, Chai and agile development.
      Résumé/CV:  https://bruce-graham.github.io/resume.html
      E mail:  brucegraham11[at]gmail[dot]com
      Github:  https://github.com/bruce-graham
      LinkedIn:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/brucegraham11/
      Website:  https://bruce-graham.github.io/ 
      Looking for: Hello, I am available for Intermediate to Junior level Full-Stack or Front-End (full time, contract and freelance) development positions.

------
m4nu

      Location: France, Lyon  
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JS, ReactJS, Python, Node, PHP, Docker, System admin, Architecture | Hobbyist in Machine learning, Scikit-learn, TensorFlow
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ve2dpa6abofr3e6/Emmanuel%20Chappat%20-%20Resume%20-%20Full-Stack%20Developer.pdf?dl=0
      Github: https://github.com/m4nuC
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/chappatemmanuel/
      Email: emmanuel.chappat@gmail.com
    

I have been building web apps for a decade and I've touched at every aspect of
the process, from design to DevOps. I am looking for remote mid/senior Full-
stack work OR entry level Machine learning (will take a pay cut there as I am
still learning.)

------
ponderingHplus
Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Canada preferred

Technologies: Python, R, MySQL, MongoDB, d3.js, sklearn, TensorFlow

Résumé/CV: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLe...](http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/Resume-
Cole%20MacLean-Anonymized.pdf)

mail: maclean.cole@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-
maclean/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cole-maclean/)

Portfolio: [http://cole-maclean.github.io/](http://cole-maclean.github.io/)

Newly graduated from a Masters in Artificial Intelligence, looking for my
first professional opportunity to kick-start my career as a data scientist or
machine learning engineer.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
mathman3141
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, Python (Pandas, Numpy, Seaborn, Matplotlib), R,
PostgreSQL, C++, MATLAB, Excel (Advanced), Tableau, Mode Analytics, Jupyter
Notebook. Looking to learn more...

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2gD2TsH](http://bit.ly/2gD2TsH)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-
hall-18036752](http://www.linkedin.com/in/randall-hall-18036752)

Email: randallhall [at] icloud [dot] com

GitHub:
[http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141](http://www.github.com/mathcoder3141)

While I do have a math degree, I have a good amount of coding experience. I'm
open to any and all opportunities where I can use my math background as well
as expand my programming ability.

------
Abdizriel
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, SASS/LESS/CSS, JavaScript(ECMA6/7), NodeJS, React, Redux,
ExpressJS, Restify, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Mocha, Chai, Sinon,
Karma, AVA, Jest, Git, Docker, Heroku, JIRA, Serverless, AWS Lambda

Résumé/CV:
[https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix](https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix)

Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl

=======================

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek](http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek)

Github: [https://github.com/Abdizriel](https://github.com/Abdizriel)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/)

------
fazalsa1
Location: Toronto

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Java, Python, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Verilog HDL, Keras,
TensorFlow, OpenGL, Node.js, Computer Architecture, Distributed Systems,
Machine Learning, Operating Systems.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cJAxAVm5wRalRmUXVwS1hsTEE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5cJAxAVm5wRalRmUXVwS1hsTEE/view?usp=sharing)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/salman-
fazal-217197b6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/salman-fazal-217197b6/)

Email: salman.fazal@mail.utoronto.ca

New Graduate from University of Toronto, fast learner. Willing to work
backend/full stack. Interested in distributed systems, machine learning and
computer architecture.

------
mbaker

      Location: SF Bay Area / Peninsula -- San Francisco, San Mateo, Redwood City, Palo Alto, Mountain View
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Will travel for in person meetings
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, SVG animations, Sketch App, Balsamiq, PHP, Kibana, WordPress.
    
      Resume: https://mibake.space/pdf/BakerMichael_JavaScript-Engineer_UX-Design_resume.pdf
    
      Email: cleverbaker@gmail.com
    

Strong focus on Vanilla JavaScript, Data-driven dashboards, CSS transitions,
and SVG animations.

Experience building visualizations, charts, graphs, and dashboards for data-
rich web applications. Data visualization is my strength.

User experience is a passion of mine. Creating wireframes or receiving high-
fidelity mockups, turning those designs into code, and getting the project
launched into production has been a specialty of mine for many years.

Primarily looking for a Mid-level Front-end Engineering position where I can
deliver solutions autonomously while growing with the guidance of a Senior
Lead Engineer. Looking to learn/work on React/Vue + Node.js

I'm available for hire as a freelance developer to turn design mockups into
high-performance production-ready front-end code that is all set to drop into
a web app.

Interested in security, payments, blockchain tech, collaboration tools,
creative agencies, logistics, and data visualization.

Website: [https://mibake.space/](https://mibake.space/) || Work sample:
[https://mibake.space/taste/](https://mibake.space/taste/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cleverbaker)

[https://twitter.com/mibake](https://twitter.com/mibake)

Reach out via email or LinkedIn to make a connection. Thank you and talk soon.

------
pithikos

      Location: UK
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity
      Github: https://github.com/Pithikos
      Linkedin: https://tinyurl.com/ybwczofv
      Blog: http://linuxmeerkat.wordpress.com
      CV: https://tinyurl.com/yboqbahc
      Technologies: Python, C, BASH, good coding practices, front-end, back-end
      Email: manossef[at]gmail.com
    

Mid-level pythonista with long trail of good open-source projects and an
interest in data. Care deeply about continuous refactoring and thinking about
the long-term. Using TDD where suited and making things faster, better and
more maintainable - self-going and motivated. I will make your wildest dreams
come true.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view?usp=sharing)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
ukkonen
Location: Tempe, Arizona

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, C, C++, JavaScript, Go, Scala, PHP

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwA2vdnD8PX3SjRFOEo2Vl9qbE...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwA2vdnD8PX3SjRFOEo2Vl9qbEU)

Email: nsampat1@asu.edu

Interests: Object Oriented Design, Product & Workflow Design, Problem Solving,
Algorithmic Analysis, Scalable Distributed Systems & Architecture.

Experienced SDE and a CS grad student with a primary focus on Big Data &
Distributed Systems. Looking for opportunities in West starting May '18

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/narendrakumar92/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/narendrakumar92/)

------
gaetani
Location: Rio de Janeiro

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (worldwide, sponsorship required) Technologies: GO,
SCALA, JAVASCRIPT, SQL, JAVA, HBASE, MONGO, MEMCACHED, DOCKER, ANDROID,
ANSIBLE, VAGRANT, REACT, REACT NATIVE, ANGULAR, ELK.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bys8N4UStbc4NEUteFlYTC1qdz...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bys8N4UStbc4NEUteFlYTC1qdz..).

Email: gaetani@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabiano-
gaetani-a179488/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabiano-gaetani-a179488/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/gaetani](https://github.com/gaetani)

~~~
Jemmeh
Resume gives error 404.

~~~
gaetani
Many Thanks!

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, AngularJS, Ionic, JavaScript, TypeScript, UX (not UI / Graphic design), Front End Ops
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi/
      Email: william at williamghelfi.com
    

Born, growing up.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

I'm a UX Engineer. I research and create low-fi mockups for things, then build
them mostly with Angular. My graphic design tool is CSS. I wrote, marketed,
published, an ebook about Bootstrap 3 for beginners.

And, I'm a decent DevOps guy.

------
neurotoxins

      Location: USA
      Remote: NO
      Willing to relocate: YES, I am a global citizen.
      Technologies: Product Management,OOP Languages, Relational databases, prototyping, project and product management tools.
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/fCvY2W
      Email: cravisteja@gmail.com
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravisteja
      Visa: F-1 OPT.
    

Currently working as an Associate Product Manager at an early stage startup. I
graduated with a Master's in Computer Science degree and have extensive
programming experience.

I am willing to relocate anywhere in US and can work for 2 years without
sponsorship.

------
Rjevski
Location: London, UK

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, PostgreSQL, Docker, ElasticSearch,
RethinkDB, Kafka (no prior experience with Kafka but looking to learn)

Résumé/CV: [http://rjevski.io/Resume.pdf](http://rjevski.io/Resume.pdf)

Stack Exchange: [https://security.stackexchange.com/users/83483/andré-
borie](https://security.stackexchange.com/users/83483/andré-borie)

Email: hi@rjevski.io

Currently employed as a software & infrastructure engineer at a small UK
business. Unfortunately the tech stack is quite old so I'm looking for a
breath of fresh air.

~~~
Lexandrit
I think you might find some suitable Python job at
[https://relocate.me/search?query=Python](https://relocate.me/search?query=Python),
especially given that you're willing to relocate

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: I use Django, Flask and Laravel for Web Apps and Web scrapers
and automation tools in Python. Beside that I have made Chrome extensions and
WP plugin. Basically, I am a polyglot programmer.

Résumé/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan@gmail.com

Beside coding I also love reading and writing and sharing what I learn. I
share my stuff at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi](http://blog.adnansiddiqi) and
[https://www.codementor.io/pknerd/](https://www.codementor.io/pknerd/)

Thanks

------
henrypray
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No Preference

Willing to relocate: Yes - most places worldwide

Technologies: Product Manager/Analyst. Experience with Python, SQL, HTML, CSS

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-A_mbsY7RW8czdpOXFxVXg2c1U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-A_mbsY7RW8czdpOXFxVXg2c1U/view?usp=sharing)

Email: henrypray at gmail dot com

_____

Hello! Just finished a brief stint as founder of a quantitative hedge fund +
roboadvisor platform. Looking for a new opportunity as a product manager /
business analyst. Experience working on client side and engineering side -
advanced knowledge of machine learning use cases and applicability.

------
selmat
Location: Slovakia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: no, but travelling possible

Technologies: powershell, python, php, html5, bit of java, network (routing,
switching, ccnp, ccda), security (fw, proxy, AAA, ccna-sec), IoT, Arduino,
Technical writing, PMI, DMAIC

Résumé/CV: ON-demand

Email: in my HN profile

I have 10 years of experience from various ICT areas like network (5 years)
and security (6 years), various project size, quality assurance, sw
development, currently cooperate with local startups and their new IoT
products. Looking for: technical problems to solve, product development,
prototype development, optimization,innovation,software automation, proof-of-
concept.

I am open for more detailed discussion about my past projects.

------
thekingshorses
Location: Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://premii.com/](https://premii.com/) &
[https://linkedin.com/in/premii](https://linkedin.com/in/premii)

Email: dharmesh at premii dot com

More info: You can checkout my hacker news apps:
[https://hn.premii.com/about/](https://hn.premii.com/about/)

I am in process of moving to Ohio from California, and my resume is not
updated yet.

I am looking for a part-time or full-time role. Preference is to start as a
part time employee and became a full time in Jan 2018.

------
mdettelson
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Prefer local, but open to possibility

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, pandas, numpy), C++, Ruby (Sinatra, Selenium),
SQL, Git, AWS(S3, Lambda)

Resume/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/y7dkq7hl](https://tinyurl.com/y7dkq7hl)

Email: mdettelson[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a recent graduate from Tufts University looking for my first engineering
position. I have significant experience in data science, project management,
and backend engineering. I am looking for a place to start my career where I
can learn and grow my skills, and I am willing to learn whatever technology is
necessary to get the job done properly.

------
Codango
Location: Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: Yes,

Willing to relocate: Maybe,

Technologies: Java/JavaEE, PHP/Laravel, NodeJs, Angular, Vue, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nut9U4aI96mXneFlzSDL1r33d0wz6HcbPGyOGp7sP_Y/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/vdugeri](https://github.com/vdugeri) Linkedin:
[https://ng.linkedin.com/in/veremdugeri](https://ng.linkedin.com/in/veremdugeri)

------
bhu1st
Location: Kathmandu (GMT +5:45)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, LAMP Stack, Laravel, CI, Yii, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/jKP4ot](https://goo.gl/jKP4ot)

Linkedin: [https://goo.gl/7MVezP](https://goo.gl/7MVezP)

SO: [https://goo.gl/n8aam3](https://goo.gl/n8aam3)

My agency portfolio: [https://goo.gl/ojNwe3](https://goo.gl/ojNwe3)

Email: sapkotabhupal+hn@gmail.com

Hi I'm a Full Stack Developer with 5+ years of experience developing web apps
looking for next project to work on as a developer.

------
chaskacreative
I'm a freelance Web/UI designer, Wordpress Consultant and Digital Media
Specialist seeking an on-going remote part-time position.

    
    
      Location: Cusco, Peru (8mo) & Seattle, USA (4mo)
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Wordpress, HTML, CSS, Photoshop, Sketch, XD, Firework, Premiere, Lightroom, Audacity, Google Analytics, Sublime, more. 
      Linkedin: https://linkedin.com/in/chaskacreative
      Resume: available on request
      Portfolio/Website: www.chaskacreative.com 
      Email: chaska at chaskacreative dot com
     

Thank you!

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, NodeJS, Python, Java, C/C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

~~~
Lexandrit
I think you might find some interesting project abroad at
[https://relocate.me/](https://relocate.me/). As far as I know, they have job
openings in Germany and the Netherlands.

------
MuirDH
Location: Leeds, West Yorkshire, UK

Remote: Could work remotely or in office

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Studio, XML, Java, C#, C++

CV: [http://bit.ly/2wEZfUR](http://bit.ly/2wEZfUR)

Email: On CV or can contact me on LinkedIn

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/muirhalleron

I'm looking to get back into the workforce after a hiatus during which I cared
full time for a disabled family member. Over the last few years, I've been
learning Java and Android Development as well as C++ and C#. I'm looking for a
high level apprenticeship or Junior level (entry) position, preferrably in
Java development or Testing.

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: web, mobile,
desktop, data science, machine learning, cyber security.

My rate is $50/h for short-term projects and 30h/h for long-term ones.

 __My projects __

[https://gildedhonour.com/projects](https://gildedhonour.com/projects)

------
plus
Location: Madison, WI, USA

Remote: Yes, not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably

Technologies: Python, Numpy, Fortran, Mathematica, MATLAB

Education: Finishing my Ph.D. in Theoretical Chemistry

Scientific expertise: Statistical mechanics (esp. kinetics, thermodynamics),
quantum chemistry (esp. density functional theory), kinetic modeling,
catalysis

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vu4dwkr8py91rvx/Eric_Hermes_CV.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vu4dwkr8py91rvx/Eric_Hermes_CV.pdf)

Email: (my first name).(my last name)@gmail.com (see URL above)

I'm looking for a non-academic research or scientific programming position.

------
LHardi

      Location: Davis, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, Python (Pandas, TensorFlow), Flask, C, Java, Git, Docker, Capybara, Selenium, MATLAB
      Résumé/CV: https://lili113.typeform.com/to/PTnaKv
      Email: https://lili113.typeform.com/to/PTnaKv
    

I'm a 4th year Computer Science student at UC Davis and I'm graduating in
December 2017. I'm looking for an entry-level software engineering position
(starting in January/February 2018).

------
vtsavlidis
Location: Boston

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, ASP.Net, JavaScript, Angular, SQL, PL/SQL, Oracle
Apex

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovwajpk6og2u1vj/2017res.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovwajpk6og2u1vj/2017res.pdf?dl=0)

Email: vt.savlidis@gmail.com

Recent graduate, looking for my first engineering position. I am very willing
to learn new technologies, and am looking forward to using my skills to
benefit my place of employment. I am willing to relocate anywhere in the
United States. Available to start ASAP.

------
colebowl
Hi! I'm a Full Stack Web Developer with solid experience working remotely,
leading a team of developers to build apps using React.js, Redux in the
frontend and Node.js the backend. Looking for a new challenge working with a
cool team.

Location: Canmore, Alberta

Remote: Yes (Currently in a remote role)

Willing to relocate: Not right now.

Technologies: Javascript: React.js, Redux, Node.js all using ES6. HTML/CSS,
MongoDb, Git, AWS, Heroku, Digital Ocean. Other: PHP, MySQL, ASP.Net, Drupal,
Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://colebowl.github.io](https://colebowl.github.io)

Email: See resume

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

------
p-funk
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Javascript (nodejs), HTML, CSS, Git, AWS, Webpack. Some
experience with MongoDB, React, Python, Java, and Clojure.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3h9z9y3ma6s5la9/PaulMusgraveResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3h9z9y3ma6s5la9/PaulMusgraveResume.docx)

Email: ps.musgrave [at] gmail [dot] com

Hi! I have 5 years of experience in electrical engineering, but I'm primarily
looking for fullstack development positions. I would also be interested in
embedded software.

------
hamidr
Location: Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Need visa sponsorship)

Technologies: C, C++, Qt, Boost, RubyOnRails, Clojure, Linux, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/hamidr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/hamidr)

Email: hamidr.dev@gmail.com

=====================

github: [https://github.com/hamidr](https://github.com/hamidr)

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-
davoodi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hamidreza-davoodi/)

twitter: hamidr_

------
treycopeland
Location: Bowling Green, KY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SEO, Paid Search, CRO, Wordpress, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery,
PHP

Resume: Available upon request

Email: treycopeland25 [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm an Internet Marketer with a web development background. Looking for
something in digital marketing.

I'm a very technical person and have a lead over most digital marketers due to
my technical background. I love data and very experienced with all the tools:
Adwords, Bing Ads, Excel, SEMRush, Ahrefs & Screaming Frog.

I can dive into code and make changes myself without waiting around for a
developer.

I'm available for immediate work.

------
braunshizzle
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Ontario

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Vue.js, MySQL, HTML/CSS/Javascript, WordPress,
NGINX, Apache, ElasticSearch, GIT, Linuix.

Bonus: I'm a full stack developer as well as a designer/frontend developer
with 8+ professional experience.

Résumé/CV:

    
    
        https://braunson.ca
    
        https://linkedin.com/in/braunson
    
        https://braunson.ca/assets/BraunsonYager-Resume.pdf
    
        Agency Work https://geekybeaver.ca
    

Email: braunson[at]braunson.ca

Please no recruiters.

------
sethjgore
Name: Seth Gore Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Node.js, Meteor, React, Vue, Blaze, Gitlab CI, Next.js, now, and
more... Email: sethjgore@gmail.com LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/seth-
gore-14a68085/ GitHub:
[https://github.com/sethjgore](https://github.com/sethjgore) Portfolio:
sethgore.com Current Work: Fullstack & Front End Contractor

Looking for: Front End, Fullstack, UI Design & Development, VR UI Development

------
JacobNK
Location: Virginia

Remote: Prefer not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Java, Javascript, Python, Unity, Source Control (Git),
Spring Framework

Resume: Will provide on request

Email: jnolankennedy [at] gmail.com

I'm currently a full-stack developer with a bit over a year's worth of
experience. I've done work in C# and Java fairly equally and I'm looking for
junior-ish roles on the west coast. Please only contact me if you're on the
west coast; I'm not interested in roles in the VA area. Otherwise if you want
more details and my resume feel free to send me an email.

------
ddorian43
Location: EU UTC+1

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis, nosql

Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-apis,
multi-((green)threaded/processes/), realtime analytics, adserver, worked for
big co, small startups, MIT research team.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
TrinaryWorksToo
Location: San Francisco Remote: No Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
HTML/CSS/Javascript, React, Redux, Heroku, Node.js, Jquery Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JojXeNTXwPpDqHI7w8AgISXhTr3mBEXBHWbveucUMjY/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: roshkins@gmail.com

Looking for a Junior Software Engineer or Entry Level Software Engineer role.

------
thef00queen

      Location:Charlotte, NC
    
      Remote: Yes and onsite in Charlotte/Rock Hill
    
      Willing to relocate: San Francisco, Los Angeles, Portland, or Denver.
    
      Technologies: AWS, SQL, JavaScript, Postgress, MongoDB, CSS, HTML, PHP, React, Angular, Laravel, Vue, Heroku, and I would like to learn Python and Ruby(on Rails).
    
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/j-haggerty-01915556/
    
      Github: https://github.com/JennHaggerty
    
      Email: thejenniferhaggerty@gmail.com

------
jpapousek
Location: Brno, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Numpy, SciPy, Matplotlib, Seaborn, Pandas, Scikit-learn,
Jupyter, Django), Erlang, Java, Git, Linux

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8VJIRpE7ZV7WEVyZi1vdUNRczg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8VJIRpE7ZV7WEVyZi1vdUNRczg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jan.papousek@gmail.com

I am in the process of finishing my Ph.D. studies which focused on the
personalization of educational apps using machine learning techniques.

------
jobseeker072016

        Location: San Francisco, CA - Possible for remote even if based in SF would be great
        Remote: Yes - highly preferred
        Relocate: No
        Technologies: Experience in Go, Python, Javascript, Ruby, PHP, Java, MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Google Cloud and can work with whatever you need me to.
        Resume: Email me
        Email: jobseeker072016 [at] gmail [dot] com
    

Posting anonymously because everyone at my current employer reads HN and they
use the hiring thread for recruiting.

~~~
Jemmeh
Just a suggestion, maybe you can post a redacted information resume? I saw
some people do that last month. Their name, company, and phone number was
marked out.

------
thekezi
Location: Central Florida, USA

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL, jQuery, JavaScript,
HTML, CSS (SCSS), SocketIO

Résumé/CV:
[http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf](http://keziyah.herokuapp.com/KeziyahResume.pdf)

Email: hello[at]keziyah.com

Website: [http://keziyah.com](http://keziyah.com)

Full stack developer with emphasis on front end and UI design. Interested in a
full time remote role, or freelance work.

~~~
thekezi
Prefer remote but could be persuaded to take a position in DC or NYC.

~~~
taheca
How about SF? No Hurricanes out here!

------
feargswalsh92
Location : Chicago Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Swift,
JavaScript, Python, React, Firebase. Resume/CV:
[https://www.feargalwalsh.com/](https://www.feargalwalsh.com/) Email:
feargswalsh@gmail.com I started programming because I love the feeling of
creating something from nothing. There's not many other professions you get to
do this every day in and afford to feed yourself.

------
snarasim5
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: System Design & Architecture, Natural Language Processing,
Java/JEE, Development Management, Scrum, Full Stack Development.

Software professional with 12 years of experience in application design &
development, technology consulting and leading software development for
various fortune 100 & top tier companies.

Looking for product manager / development manager roles.

Resume - Pls reach out to me at snarasim5 at gmail dot com.

Email - snarasim5 at gmail dot com.

------
mei10
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, Spring, RESTful services, Database (SQLite, MySQL), ORM
(ORMLite, Hibernate), Junit, Cucumber, Jmeter, JSON, Maven, Ant, Gradle,
Jenkins, Tomcat, Eclipse, Git (GitHub), Android, Jasonette (iOS & Android),
Adobe Creative Suite (Illustrator, Photoshop, Lightroom, Flash, Dreamweaver,
After Effects), Autodesk 3D Max, Auto CAD

Looking for Java/JEE, Android Developer roles.

Resume - Pls reach out to me at qimeitan5 at gmail dot com.

------
dmitriy9000
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: yes (for 1.5 years I've been working remotely)

Willing to relocate: yes

Senior .NET engineer

Technologies I use: .NET (8+ years), strong unit-testing skills, ASP.NET MVC
(6+ years), Angular1 (2 years), Angular2 (1 year)

Résumé/CV: [https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/trash-evl/Resume-
Imperson...](https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/trash-evl/Resume-
Impersonated.docx) Email: my.second.email.address.2018 at gmail.com

------
czardoz
I am looking for Summer 2018 Internships. Currently a graduate student at
Texas A&M University (MS in Computer Science). I have three years of prior
work-experience, so I'm looking forward to hitting the ground running :)

Location: USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Node.js (and standard ones like AWS, Bash, Chef, etc).

Resume/CV:
[https://aniketpanse.in/aniketcv.html](https://aniketpanse.in/aniketcv.html)

email: contact@aniketpanse.in

------
jayliew
iOS, 2x YC PORTFOLIO EXPERIENCE, LOCAL TO SF BAY AREA

\+ Location: SF, Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco Bay Area, Silicon
Valley, CA, US.

\+ Technologies: iOS, iOS, iOS. Swift. Native. iOS.

\+ Education: Computer Science / CS / C.S. bachelors degree.

\+ Experience: I’ve worked for 2 YC companies to date (1 hardware, 1
software). I've also worked for publicly-traded tech companies as a contractor
and as a full-time employee.

\+ Soft-skills: No language or cultural barriers. I speak fluent and clear
"American" English and have years of customer-facing experience with both
technical and non-technical people. You’ll have no friction communicating with
me and I will collaborate with your current team just fine.

\+ Time zone: I'm can even be available locally in-person to sync with your
team face-to-face during normal US business hours (no need to wake up at 3am
remote team meeting.)

\+ Complementary technologies: Python, Django, jQuery, full-stack web, DevOps,
Redis, LAMP, SQL, Parse, Postgres, Heroku, Objective-C, Obj-C.

\+ Résumé / CV / LinkedIn / Resume: (sensitive info) Please drop me an email
and I’ll respond with PDF.

\+ Work authorization: Full work authorization + US secret security clearance.

\+ Satisfied free-lance clients reference list upon request.

\+ Email: jayliew at jayliew ¤ com

\+ Remote: OK

------
laxk

        Location: US, California
    
        Remote: Yes
    
        Willing to relocate: No
    
        Technologies: Most recent Python/Django, GoLang, Java, JavaScript, ReactJS, RESTful Web Services, AWS, Linux, CI, CD, Vagrant, Docker, Ansible, VirtualBox, and many others. I'm always willing to learn something new.
    
        Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/qzH4rK
    
        Email: laxkin (at) gmail (dot) com

------
realtimschmidt
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, Ruby on Rails,
Git/GitHub

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothyjschmidt](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothyjschmidt)

Email: drop a note at my website -
[http://realtimschmidt.com/contact/](http://realtimschmidt.com/contact/)

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, Oracle Technologies, SQL,
PL/SQL, Data Modeling, Data Warehousing, Data Analysis.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzcivbTxH__cSXdQeVNHa1FOY0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzcivbTxH__cSXdQeVNHa1FOY00)

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9+ years experience in development.

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Keras, Docker, Spark, Flink, PosgreSQL, Kafka,
Neo4j, Travis CI, GIT.

Resume/CV: [https://isaacmg.github.io](https://isaacmg.github.io)

Email: igodfrie@brandeis.edu

Blog: [https://medium.com/@igodfried](https://medium.com/@igodfried)

I'm a 2017 new grad looking for work as a backend developer or machine
learning engineer.

------
dizzystar
Location: MS, USA

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: To Los Angeles only.

Technologies: Python, SQL (postgreql and mysql), PL/pgSQL, Clojure, other
tech.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/dt1/](https://github.com/dt1/)

My main specialty is killing those impossible bugs and working through
trainwreck code bases. I'm mainly a freelancer / contractor and have only done
that kind of work.

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
peterdotran
Location: Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Python, C#, Node.JS, React, Polymer, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, Git

Resume: Available upon request

Email: peterdotran+hn [at] gmail [dot] com

My previous experience was very broad in software development (dealing with
firmware, desktop software, and web development). But I'm looking primarily
for a Front-end or Back-end or Full-stack position. I'm willing to learn any
framework.

Available immediately.

------
SilverSurfer972
Location: Paris, Tokyo, Australia

Remote: Exclusively

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: kubernetes, Terraform, GCP, AWS, GKE, CI/CD Pipelines

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/introducing-stacktical](http://bit.ly/introducing-
stacktical)

Email:
[https://stacktical.typeform.com/to/Jo13DR](https://stacktical.typeform.com/to/Jo13DR)

------
royalharsh95
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby (Rails and Sinatra), React, C++, Python,
Node.js, AngularJS, CSS, Postgres, Haskell

Email: harshvd95@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU/view?usp=sharing)

------
driverdan
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (node, React, Backbone, etc), Ruby, Postgres, MySQL,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, CSS, HTML, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [http://driverdan.com/resume/](http://driverdan.com/resume/)

Email: dan@driverdan.com

NO OUTSIDE RECRUITERS.

I'm looking for JS or tech management. See my site / resume / LinkedIn for
details.

------
chillee
Location: Cornell University, Ithaca, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I'm in college)

Technologies: Deep Learning, Compilers/Programming Languages

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B71HU7gO_JOwWWFfWURabll5WDg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B71HU7gO_JOwWWFfWURabll5WDg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hh498@cornell.edu

------
canadiancreed
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Canada

Technologies: Java, Spring

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

NOTE: I seem to get a lot of people emailing me applying for jobs. I'm not
offering work, I'm looking for work.

------
xoma
Location: Odessa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb), PostgreSQL, JavaScript/HTML/CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: xoma.serg@gmail.com

Hello, I'm a Senior Software Engineer. I work as web applications developer
more than 10 years.

------
kaustavha
Location: Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes, not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack Web, Devops, blockchain(solidity, web3js), data-
sci(hadoop, elasticsearch, kibana), Lua, Go, Kafka, thrift, cordova

Résumé/CV: [http://kaustav.me](http://kaustav.me) (click toggle detail on the
resume page to get a one pager)

Email: hi@kaustav.me

------
ninjha01
Location: Virginia, USA Remote: Yes! Willing to relocate: Yes!
Resume/Portfolio:
[http://people.virginia.edu/~nj7kv/resume.pdf](http://people.virginia.edu/~nj7kv/resume.pdf)
/ people.virginia.edu/~nj7kv/ Email: ninjha01@gmail.com

------
kaneel
Location: London

Remote: Yes - Not necessarily preferred but some remote days are welcome.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: javascript (ES3-6), browserify, webpack, react (but interested
in some other frameworks as well), node, html5, css3 (sass, postcss, css
modules, styled components), browser APIs.

Résumé/CV: ask via email!

Email: mynameiskaneel+whowantstobehired _AT_ gmail _DOT_ com

(front-end guy here)

------
alafazam

      Location: Banglore
      Remote: No preference
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Nodejs Python java git Linux sql mongodb HTML CSS MEAN stack 
      Résumé/CV: alafazam.com
      Email: alafazam@gmail.com
    

1 year of experience in mnc 6 months in bootstraping an e-commerce startup

------
plasterius
Location: Pula, Croatia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Wordpress, HTML, CSS, UX/UI
Résumé/CV:[https://about.me/daniel.balaban](https://about.me/daniel.balaban)
Email: bass.hippo@gmail.com

------
smoqadam

      Location: Iran
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Need Visa sponsorship
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Nginx, Vue.js, MySql, MongoDB, Redis, Javascript, RabbitMQ
      Résumé/CV: http://smoqadam.me/saeed.moqadam.pdf
      Email: saeed.moqadam@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
sarink
Small consulting development team here (2-4 engineers, depending on needs)

Location: Various (across the US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Node, Rails, Postgres, MySQL, Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://sarink.net](http://sarink.net) (please email for individual
resumes)

Email: kabir@sarink.net

------
eloquentbit
Location: Rome, Italy

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Will consider

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, ExpressJS, Node.js, MongoDB,
Docker, REST API, GraphQL, Git, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/7KF1Ya](https://goo.gl/7KF1Ya)

Email: luca@eloquentbit.com

------
lucantini
Location: Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brazil

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: React, Redux, ES6, etc.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucantini
    
      Email: lucafmcantini@gmail.com

------
tomkuk
Location: Paris / Poznan

Remote: true

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Vue, Angular, Ruby, Ruby on

Rails, Elasticsearch

Résumé/CV: [https://nukomeet.com/work/](https://nukomeet.com/work/)

Email: bonjour@nukomeet.com

------
hd4
Location: UK Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: SQL, .NET,
VBA, Java (among others), SSRS, SSIS, SSAS Resume: not online yet Email:
zp2501@gmail.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC. Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite, Tcl/Tk, Win32, POSIX

Résumé/CV: Available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
wag
Sorry, meant to post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15149119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15149119)

~~~
raybb
I think you meant to post that here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148885)

------
boomkat
Boomkat | 3-6 Month Full Time Contract | Manchester, UK or REMOTE | Full Stack
Developer

We are an online music store established in 1998
([https://boomkat.com](https://boomkat.com)) specialising in experimental
music which we sell in both physical and download formats. We're currently in
the process of building a completely new and overhauled website.

Encompassing a download store and ecommerce functionality for our physical
sales, it's a sizeable project and we operate at a scale which represents some
unique challenges and opportunities. We're initially focusing on improving the
overall user experience, creating something that's beautiful and engaging, and
better using the depth of data we house. This will lay the foundations for an
exciting second phase where we plan to break new ground in delivering
incredible experiences around our music.

The new website is built in Ruby on Rails, and uses React.js and Redux heavily
on the front end.

We're a small, fast moving team with a wide range of skills. We have a base in
Manchester but also have developers on the team that work remotely. We're
looking for a skilled, detail oriented Javascript developer to join us.

Someone who would enjoy this role will have:

\- A thorough understanding of React and Redux, and working knowledge of Ruby
on Rails. \- Good working knowledge of responsive design processes and
techniques and common tools such as Bootstrap 4 \- Experience delivering
cross-platform applications for the web; particularly in a mobile environment.
\- Plenty of experience writing well structured and tested code, in a
continuous delivery process. \- An ability to work quickly, whilst still
maintaining a robust and stable codebase.

Salary dependent on experience.

How to Apply

If you’re interested please get in touch with us at bang@boomkat.com - please
include your CV, Github link, etc

thanks!

~~~
raybb
You probably meant to post that here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148885)

